# Jerry Miculek Model 625



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone out there have a S&W Model 625JM revolver? I just wanted to know how well you like it? Can anyone tell me the difference between the regular Model 625 and the 625JM, other then the grips?

Thanks
FES


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

The 625JM has the different grips and different finish. It also has a quick change front sight blade. That to me was more important than any other issue.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have 1, but it is one of the few revolvers to catch my eye. Looks very nice


----------

